#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-14
<WorkGroup> Hey
#ubuntu-youth 2014-03-10
<mikaruette> bonjour
#ubuntu-youth 2014-03-13
<Mikaela> !ops tigralove is a bot, announced at ##botmonitoring-notices ( see ##botmonitoring ) and doesn't reply to CTCP.
<Mikaela> I wanted ops, not to edit a factoid...
